# Capitalism Is A Cancer...



## Windship

...that needs to be cut out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Windship said:


> ...that needs to be cut out.



All the good cutting tools were made by capitalism.


----------



## esthermoon

I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it 
Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)


----------



## Toro

Windship said:


> ...that needs to be cut out.



Capitalism is awesome.

Crazy Marxist nutters are not.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> ...that needs to be cut out.


Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?


----------



## PurpleOwl

and replaced with what?


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)


In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?


----------



## saveliberty

Anarchy is just an admission of laziness and failure.


----------



## MisterBeale

esthermoon said:


> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)


So you've never been to a farmer's market or a craft fair huh?

When local artisan's come from miles around to barter their wares?  It's the greatest place to be.  Every spring, summer and fall, down town, the local merchants bring all their wares down town, it is most excellent.  People bring what they have made and grown, people barter, trade and sell, they mutually agree on the best price, it is completely natural.  

Folks have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years.  Freedom is good, slavery is bad.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> ...that needs to be cut out.


New World Order Plan to Militarise, Patrol and Enslave the World


> ​The coming *World Empire* requires the destruction of all sovereign nations and the world carved up into military zones of control whose boundaries have no relation to ancient established borders or to ethnic homelands. The coming* World Tyranny* requires total control over people's thoughts and movements from the cradle to the grave and to do this the Occult Hierarchy behind the World Revolution will use all the dark occult knowledge they possess and every technological invention available to enslave mankind.


 I guess when you are a libidiot with nothing to lose then being a slave to liberal elites, like those in the USSR is a better life.  Back under that regime, people would face firing squads or dogs, trying to jump over the wall to get to freedoms of capitalist countries.  But if the US of America is no longer a bastion of freedom, who would save your sorry ass?  I must admit that the public education system has done a bang up job indoctrinating you to be a slave.  Watch what you ask for, it just might come true.


----------



## Windship

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
Click to expand...


Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.


----------



## Windship

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New World Order Plan to Militarise, Patrol and Enslave the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The coming *World Empire* requires the destruction of all sovereign nations and the world carved up into military zones of control whose boundaries have no relation to ancient established borders or to ethnic homelands. The coming* World Tyranny* requires total control over people's thoughts and movements from the cradle to the grave and to do this the Occult Hierarchy behind the World Revolution will use all the dark occult knowledge they possess and every technological invention available to enslave mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess when you are a libidiot with nothing to lose then being a slave to liberal elites, like those in the USSR is a better life.  Back under that regime, people would face firing squads or dogs, trying to jump over the wall to get to freedoms of capitalist countries.  But if the US of America is no longer a bastion of freedom, who would save your sorry ass?  I must admit that the public education system has done a bang up job indoctrinating you to be a slave.  Watch what you ask for, it just might come true.
Click to expand...


Lol, Im not a liberal you boob.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Windship

There ARE no liberals...not in government. No, I WAS a dem but the dems AND the r's PUT me in the middle. I want Democracy. I want the balance we had in th 50's. Place that in any category you wish to.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.
Click to expand...

By the way, who has been the President of the US of America for the past  8 years?  The guy who promised "Hope and Change", "The Fundamental Transformation of America", Oceans begin to recede and the Planet Heals", Redistribution of Wealth", guy?  In the first 2 years of his bi racial presidency he had Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi, and (diry deeds) Harry Reid, who all 3 could of taken this country completely to Socialism but all they did behind closed doors, FORCE upon US a failing healthcare system that even Bill Clinton said was crazy.  Complain all you want you feckless libtard, it was your guy and his Cronie Capitalist liberal elite special interest groups that have made the US a cesspool of failure.  But then again, it is always the plan of liberals to make everyone "EQUAL".  Equally poor and equally miserable.  How is that Hope and Change working out for you?  Dumbass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New World Order Plan to Militarise, Patrol and Enslave the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The coming *World Empire* requires the destruction of all sovereign nations and the world carved up into military zones of control whose boundaries have no relation to ancient established borders or to ethnic homelands. The coming* World Tyranny* requires total control over people's thoughts and movements from the cradle to the grave and to do this the Occult Hierarchy behind the World Revolution will use all the dark occult knowledge they possess and every technological invention available to enslave mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess when you are a libidiot with nothing to lose then being a slave to liberal elites, like those in the USSR is a better life.  Back under that regime, people would face firing squads or dogs, trying to jump over the wall to get to freedoms of capitalist countries.  But if the US of America is no longer a bastion of freedom, who would save your sorry ass?  I must admit that the public education system has done a bang up job indoctrinating you to be a slave.  Watch what you ask for, it just might come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Im not a liberal you boob.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, you must be a progressive/Marxist/Communist/socialist/Fascist/Nazi.  Am I close?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> There ARE no liberals...not in government. No, I WAS a dem but the dems AND the r's PUT me in the middle. I want Democracy. I want the balance we had in th 50's. Place that in any category you wish to.


 The US is a Republic not a Democracy, liberals cant understand that either.
Wrong again, there are liberal(not classical liberals) who are both (R)s and (D)s that have moved this country to ruin, they are called "Establishment" politicians.  They are the reason that Trump is going to win this election even with the libidiots going crazy to take him down.  70% of US citizens want Trump and why the establishment vagina candidate hates them.

Tucker Carlson: Hillary Hates Normal Americans - Brian M. Carey


> Because it’s true.
> Hillary doesn’t agree with our traditional values.
> She wants to bring in more people whose culture runs contrary to our own.
> If we don’t vote according to her beliefs, she’s happy to see some judge overturn our wishes.
> In short, she doesn’t like us.


----------



## depotoo

You don't even know the form of government the US was founded as.  Lol





Windship said:


> There ARE no liberals...not in government. No, I WAS a dem but the dems AND the r's PUT me in the middle. I want Democracy. I want the balance we had in th 50's. Place that in any category you wish to.


----------



## MisterBeale

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New World Order Plan to Militarise, Patrol and Enslave the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The coming *World Empire* requires the destruction of all sovereign nations and the world carved up into military zones of control whose boundaries have no relation to ancient established borders or to ethnic homelands. The coming* World Tyranny* requires total control over people's thoughts and movements from the cradle to the grave and to do this the Occult Hierarchy behind the World Revolution will use all the dark occult knowledge they possess and every technological invention available to enslave mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess when you are a libidiot with nothing to lose then being a slave to liberal elites, like those in the USSR is a better life.  Back under that regime, people would face firing squads or dogs, trying to jump over the wall to get to freedoms of capitalist countries.  But if the US of America is no longer a bastion of freedom, who would save your sorry ass?  I must admit that the public education system has done a bang up job indoctrinating you to be a slave.  Watch what you ask for, it just might come true.
Click to expand...


Look into something called Agenda 21.

Did you know they have already built their capital?
Astana: The Illuminati Capital of Kazakhstan


----------



## esthermoon

MisterBeale said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> So you've never been to a farmer's market or a craft fair huh?
> 
> When local artisan's come from miles around to barter their wares?  It's the greatest place to be.  Every spring, summer and fall, down town, the local merchants bring all their wares down town, it is most excellent.  People bring what they have made and grown, people barter, trade and sell, they mutually agree on the best price, it is completely natural.
> 
> Folks have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years.  Freedom is good, slavery is bad.
Click to expand...

But you can do that in a socialist society
There are many kind of socialism


----------



## Windship

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, who has been the President of the US of America for the past  8 years?  The guy who promised "Hope and Change", "The Fundamental Transformation of America", Oceans begin to recede and the Planet Heals", Redistribution of Wealth", guy?  In the first 2 years of his bi racial presidency he had Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi, and (diry deeds) Harry Reid, who all 3 could of taken this country completely to Socialism but all they did behind closed doors, FORCE upon US a failing healthcare system that even Bill Clinton said was crazy.  Complain all you want you feckless libtard, it was your guy and his Cronie Capitalist liberal elite special interest groups that have made the US a cesspool of failure.  But then again, it is always the plan of liberals to make everyone "EQUAL".  Equally poor and equally miserable.  How is that Hope and Change working out for you?  Dumbass.
> 
> View attachment 93337
Click to expand...


Do me a favor ok? Dont talk to me like Im a sheep. Im not. And you think I like obama and Im a liberal too?...lmao. Funny.


----------



## esthermoon

Moonglow said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?
Click to expand...

Officially is socialism (marxism leninism to be correct) that's why our country official name is Socialist Republic of Vietnam.
But I doubt we have a "real" socialism....nowadays socialism in this country is just a symbol without meaning


----------



## Windship

If you think Im an obama lover, youd better go find my others post and threads in "Politics"


----------



## Windship

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE no liberals...not in government. No, I WAS a dem but the dems AND the r's PUT me in the middle. I want Democracy. I want the balance we had in th 50's. Place that in any category you wish to.
> 
> 
> 
> The US is a Republic not a Democracy, liberals cant understand that either.
> Wrong again, there are liberal(not classical liberals) who are both (R)s and (D)s that have moved this country to ruin, they are called "Establishment" politicians.  They are the reason that Trump is going to win this election even with the libidiots going crazy to take him down.  70% of US citizens want Trump and why the establishment vagina candidate hates them.
> 
> Tucker Carlson: Hillary Hates Normal Americans - Brian M. Carey
> 
> 
> 
> Because it’s true.
> Hillary doesn’t agree with our traditional values.
> She wants to bring in more people whose culture runs contrary to our own.
> If we don’t vote according to her beliefs, she’s happy to see some judge overturn our wishes.
> In short, she doesn’t like us.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wul, thats just a crock uh shit you people offer to support unfettered capitalism. The United States Is A Democratic Republic that relies on a balance of capitalism and labor. When the balance is upset, Democracy can not exist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Windship said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, who has been the President of the US of America for the past  8 years?  The guy who promised "Hope and Change", "The Fundamental Transformation of America", Oceans begin to recede and the Planet Heals", Redistribution of Wealth", guy?  In the first 2 years of his bi racial presidency he had Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi, and (diry deeds) Harry Reid, who all 3 could of taken this country completely to Socialism but all they did behind closed doors, FORCE upon US a failing healthcare system that even Bill Clinton said was crazy.  Complain all you want you feckless libtard, it was your guy and his Cronie Capitalist liberal elite special interest groups that have made the US a cesspool of failure.  But then again, it is always the plan of liberals to make everyone "EQUAL".  Equally poor and equally miserable.  How is that Hope and Change working out for you?  Dumbass.
> 
> View attachment 93337
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do me a favor ok? Dont talk to me like Im a sheep. Im not. And you think I like obama and Im a liberal too?...lmao. Funny.
Click to expand...

Then what is your problem with Capitalism?  Do you know that when the Pilgrims first showed up on this land, that they tried Socialism and almost failed from the beginning?  Those who didn't want to work, were given their share while those that worked hard had to give up a lot of their share?  Sound familiar?  Pretty soon those who were working said enough was enough and stopped working, and that winter was very hard and some people started to die?  Of course you don't know this because they don't teach this in school, and why uneducated people think socialism or communism or liberalism is so great.  Capitalism isn't the perfect solution but it did for a long time enable anyone under God , to use his gifts to achieve the very best of each ones abilities.  I will show how this worked, before the  liberals and the government started taking those rights away.

The Pilgrim’s Failed Socialist Experiment


> William Bradford, the colony’s governor its first 30 years, wrote of the agreement between the Pilgrim passengers and the financial “Adventurers” in his book _Of Plymouth Plantation_. He noted that the seven-year contract signed July 1, 1620, before leaving Plymouth England, stipulated that the Pilgrims were to pool, for common benefit, “all profits and benefits that are got by trade, traffic, trucking, working, fishing, or any other means of any person or persons…” It further noted “that at the end of the seven years, the capital and profits, viz. the houses, lands, goods and chattels, be equally divided betwixt the Adventurers and Planters…” During this time the colonists were to “have their meat, drink, apparel, and all provisions out of the common stock and goods of the said colony.” It doesn’t get more socialistic than this because the government divvied out the goods and loafers received the same as those who worked.
> 
> The first two years the result was shortages and starvation. About half the colonists died. No one did more than the minimal because the incentive to excel was destroyed. The industrious were neutralized.


   Please read more from the article posted.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Calvin Coolidge - Wikipedia


> During Coolidge's presidency, the United States experienced a period of rapid economic growth known as the "Roaring Twenties." He left the administration's industrial policy in the hands of his activist Secretary of Commerce, Herbert Hoover, who energetically used government auspices to promote business efficiency and develop airlines and radio.[108] Coolidge disdained regulation, and demonstrated this by appointing commissioners to the Federal Trade Commission and the Interstate Commerce Commission who did little to restrict the activities of businesses under their jurisdiction.[109] The regulatory state under Coolidge was, as one biographer described it, "thin to the point of invisibility."[110]





> Coolidge's taxation policy was that of his Secretary of the Treasury, Andrew Mellon, the ideal that "scientific taxation"—lower taxes—actually increase rather than decrease government receipts.[113] Congress agreed, and the taxes were reduced in Coolidge's term.[113] In addition to these tax cuts, Coolidge proposed reductions in federal expenditures and retiring some of the federal debt.[114] Coolidge's ideas were shared by the Republicans in Congress, and in 1924, Congress passed the Revenue Act of 1924, which reduced income tax rates and eliminated all income taxation for some two million people.[114] They reduced taxes again by passing the Revenue Acts of 1926 and 1928, all the while continuing to keep spending down so as to reduce the overall federal debt.[115] By 1927, only the wealthiest 2% of taxpayers paid any federal income tax.[115] Federal spending remained flat during Coolidge's administration, allowing one-fourth of the federal debt to be retired in total. State and local governments saw considerable growth, however, surpassing the federal budget in 1927


  When government is limited, then the country can prosper, but liberals don't want this as happy people don't need the government to take care of them, which is why the 1920's were the Roaring 20s.  What you see today is over regulation, over taxation, high gas prices due to bogus scientific consensus and cronie capitalism towards solar power, and taxes being diverted to the likes of Warren Buffet, Bill Gates, even the wife of Bill Clinton so they can get much richer while the rest of US gets much poorer. When people are uninformed then the liberals have power over you, when you get informed then you don't need a corrupt government to take care of you.


----------



## Windship

esthermoon said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the military comes to your door, demands all of your fire arms and your wife and kids are behind you...what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gonna happen in the USA
> I know the American Constitution gives you the right to own guns
Click to expand...




andaronjim said:


> Calvin Coolidge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> During Coolidge's presidency, the United States experienced a period of rapid economic growth known as the "Roaring Twenties." He left the administration's industrial policy in the hands of his activist Secretary of Commerce, Herbert Hoover, who energetically used government auspices to promote business efficiency and develop airlines and radio.[108] Coolidge disdained regulation, and demonstrated this by appointing commissioners to the Federal Trade Commission and the Interstate Commerce Commission who did little to restrict the activities of businesses under their jurisdiction.[109] The regulatory state under Coolidge was, as one biographer described it, "thin to the point of invisibility."[110]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolidge's taxation policy was that of his Secretary of the Treasury, Andrew Mellon, the ideal that "scientific taxation"—lower taxes—actually increase rather than decrease government receipts.[113] Congress agreed, and the taxes were reduced in Coolidge's term.[113] In addition to these tax cuts, Coolidge proposed reductions in federal expenditures and retiring some of the federal debt.[114] Coolidge's ideas were shared by the Republicans in Congress, and in 1924, Congress passed the Revenue Act of 1924, which reduced income tax rates and eliminated all income taxation for some two million people.[114] They reduced taxes again by passing the Revenue Acts of 1926 and 1928, all the while continuing to keep spending down so as to reduce the overall federal debt.[115] By 1927, only the wealthiest 2% of taxpayers paid any federal income tax.[115] Federal spending remained flat during Coolidge's administration, allowing one-fourth of the federal debt to be retired in total. State and local governments saw considerable growth, however, surpassing the federal budget in 1927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When government is limited, then the country can prosper, but liberals don't want this as happy people don't need the government to take care of them, which is why the 1920's were the Roaring 20s.  What you see today is over regulation, over taxation, high gas prices due to bogus scientific consensus and cronie capitalism towards solar power, and taxes being diverted to the likes of Warren Buffet, Bill Gates, even the wife of Bill Clinton so they can get much richer while the rest of US gets much poorer. When people are uninformed then the liberals have power over you, when you get informed then you don't need a corrupt government to take care of you.
Click to expand...


Your all full of shit and drunk. And quit calling me a liberal. Im not a liberal.
So, if what you say is true, what is you spin on the health of our country between the years of 1945-1970?...when regulations and consumer protections were in place?


----------



## Windship

andaronjim said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, who has been the President of the US of America for the past  8 years?  The guy who promised "Hope and Change", "The Fundamental Transformation of America", Oceans begin to recede and the Planet Heals", Redistribution of Wealth", guy?  In the first 2 years of his bi racial presidency he had Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi, and (diry deeds) Harry Reid, who all 3 could of taken this country completely to Socialism but all they did behind closed doors, FORCE upon US a failing healthcare system that even Bill Clinton said was crazy.  Complain all you want you feckless libtard, it was your guy and his Cronie Capitalist liberal elite special interest groups that have made the US a cesspool of failure.  But then again, it is always the plan of liberals to make everyone "EQUAL".  Equally poor and equally miserable.  How is that Hope and Change working out for you?  Dumbass.
> 
> View attachment 93337
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what is your problem with Capitalism?  Do you know that when the Pilgrims first showed up on this land, that they tried Socialism and almost failed from the beginning?  Those who didn't want to work, were given their share while those that worked hard had to give up a lot of their share?  Sound familiar?  Pretty soon those who were working said enough was enough and stopped working, and that winter was very hard and some people started to die?  Of course you don't know this because they don't teach this in school, and why uneducated people think socialism or communism or liberalism is so great.  Capitalism isn't the perfect solution but it did for a long time enable anyone under God , to use his gifts to achieve the very best of each ones abilities.  I will show how this worked, before the  liberals and the government started taking those rights away.
> 
> The Pilgrim’s Failed Socialist Experiment
> 
> 
> 
> William Bradford, the colony’s governor its first 30 years, wrote of the agreement between the Pilgrim passengers and the financial “Adventurers” in his book _Of Plymouth Plantation_. He noted that the seven-year contract signed July 1, 1620, before leaving Plymouth England, stipulated that the Pilgrims were to pool, for common benefit, “all profits and benefits that are got by trade, traffic, trucking, working, fishing, or any other means of any person or persons…” It further noted “that at the end of the seven years, the capital and profits, viz. the houses, lands, goods and chattels, be equally divided betwixt the Adventurers and Planters…” During this time the colonists were to “have their meat, drink, apparel, and all provisions out of the common stock and goods of the said colony.” It doesn’t get more socialistic than this because the government divvied out the goods and loafers received the same as those who worked.
> 
> The first two years the result was shortages and starvation. About half the colonists died. No one did more than the minimal because the incentive to excel was destroyed. The industrious were neutralized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read more from the article posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You know, I have a valid answer but the shear stupidity you exhibit gives me pause but ok, here goes...the Pilgrims were supposed to go get a job, right?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

I bet you never bothered to open up the link about the pilgrims and the one about Calvin Coolidge.  In 1945 to 1970 , right after the war there were 600,000  less, US men, so there were more jobs than workers, pay was higher so nuclear families were able to prosper.  In the late1960s the push to destroy the family started, and soon both men and women had to work, which left the children in the hands of public education.  I am wasting my time trying to explain this to you, you either want to learn or you don't.  I just don't think you want to learn, just hate life, and why your life sucks.


----------



## Yarddog

MisterBeale said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> So you've never been to a farmer's market or a craft fair huh?
> 
> When local artisan's come from miles around to barter their wares?  It's the greatest place to be.  Every spring, summer and fall, down town, the local merchants bring all their wares down town, it is most excellent.  People bring what they have made and grown, people barter, trade and sell, they mutually agree on the best price, it is completely natural.
> 
> Folks have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years.  Freedom is good, slavery is bad.
Click to expand...



Agree,   this cant be had if capitalism is a cancer.    Socialism prevents and limits diversity of ideas and just about everything else.


----------



## Yarddog

Windship said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such stupid people who think Cronie Capitalism is the same as true capitalism.  With Obama in office 8 years now, the socialist utopia should be loved by the liberals, but just like the old USSR and Venezuela, the RICH are definitely richer and the most in poverty ever.  Such dumbasses who voted for Hope and change and ended up with Dope and No Change.  Elections do have consequences.
> If you don't want Capitalism then what are you going to replace it with?  Socialism?  Communism? Fascism?  Nazism?
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Im not stupid. I know whats going on precisely. Its not really much of a secret anymore. Capitalism starts small. Regulations and consumer protection keep it from becoming what it is today. Its taken 60 years to kill Democracy. But ya did it, huh? I know the difference between capitalism and unfettered corporate capitalism. The natural evolution of capitalism coupled with human greed and the want for power dictates this evolution. Everyone, here in this section, I assume, because of its content, know how close we are to the dollar being dropped simultaneously by multiple countries ass soon as the banks are sure they wont lose profit. Its all there, right in front of you if your one of the people with a brain and you people just watching it all go down and rolling in it. You know?...Id rather you just said "fuck the country, to hell with the people...make them all slaves and fuck Democracy. You fools...hahaha, you dont even realize that, while on this acid trip your on, unless your one of the ruling elite, they want YOUR bank account as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, who has been the President of the US of America for the past  8 years?  The guy who promised "Hope and Change", "The Fundamental Transformation of America", Oceans begin to recede and the Planet Heals", Redistribution of Wealth", guy?  In the first 2 years of his bi racial presidency he had Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi, and (diry deeds) Harry Reid, who all 3 could of taken this country completely to Socialism but all they did behind closed doors, FORCE upon US a failing healthcare system that even Bill Clinton said was crazy.  Complain all you want you feckless libtard, it was your guy and his Cronie Capitalist liberal elite special interest groups that have made the US a cesspool of failure.  But then again, it is always the plan of liberals to make everyone "EQUAL".  Equally poor and equally miserable.  How is that Hope and Change working out for you?  Dumbass.
> 
> View attachment 93337
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what is your problem with Capitalism?  Do you know that when the Pilgrims first showed up on this land, that they tried Socialism and almost failed from the beginning?  Those who didn't want to work, were given their share while those that worked hard had to give up a lot of their share?  Sound familiar?  Pretty soon those who were working said enough was enough and stopped working, and that winter was very hard and some people started to die?  Of course you don't know this because they don't teach this in school, and why uneducated people think socialism or communism or liberalism is so great.  Capitalism isn't the perfect solution but it did for a long time enable anyone under God , to use his gifts to achieve the very best of each ones abilities.  I will show how this worked, before the  liberals and the government started taking those rights away.
> 
> The Pilgrim’s Failed Socialist Experiment
> 
> 
> 
> William Bradford, the colony’s governor its first 30 years, wrote of the agreement between the Pilgrim passengers and the financial “Adventurers” in his book _Of Plymouth Plantation_. He noted that the seven-year contract signed July 1, 1620, before leaving Plymouth England, stipulated that the Pilgrims were to pool, for common benefit, “all profits and benefits that are got by trade, traffic, trucking, working, fishing, or any other means of any person or persons…” It further noted “that at the end of the seven years, the capital and profits, viz. the houses, lands, goods and chattels, be equally divided betwixt the Adventurers and Planters…” During this time the colonists were to “have their meat, drink, apparel, and all provisions out of the common stock and goods of the said colony.” It doesn’t get more socialistic than this because the government divvied out the goods and loafers received the same as those who worked.
> 
> The first two years the result was shortages and starvation. About half the colonists died. No one did more than the minimal because the incentive to excel was destroyed. The industrious were neutralized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read more from the article posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I have a valid answer but the shear stupidity you exhibit gives me pause but ok, here goes...the Pilgrims were supposed to go get a job, right?
Click to expand...



Socialism is just fine when you are in survival mode.  there is a place for it historically,  but do you want society to just survive?  or live? theres a difference


----------



## MisterBeale

esthermoon said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> So you've never been to a farmer's market or a craft fair huh?
> 
> When local artisan's come from miles around to barter their wares?  It's the greatest place to be.  Every spring, summer and fall, down town, the local merchants bring all their wares down town, it is most excellent.  People bring what they have made and grown, people barter, trade and sell, they mutually agree on the best price, it is completely natural.
> 
> Folks have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years.  Freedom is good, slavery is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can do that in a socialist society
> There are many kind of socialism
Click to expand...


Well, then, I guess the argument can be made, there are many kinds of capitalism, and the upshot is, it is a matter of semantics.

One persons "socialism" is another person's "capitalism."  At this point, I think was are just bandying about with definitions.  If we don't define what we are talking about, then we can't have a meaningful conversation.

I thought we were talking about the free enterprise, the right to own land, negotiate prices, etc.  If you want to call that socialism, then it seems socialism and capitalism are the same thing.


----------



## Onyx

I find that there are a lot of livable economic systems. The issue has always been power and greed, and not the existence of currency.

I envision a world where many left-wing anarchist economic ideologies such as syndicalism, mutalism, and participatory economics can synthesize with the concepts of sustained ownership and currency.

My belief is that no government should force anyone to live under any economic lifestyle.


----------



## Onyx

esthermoon said:


> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)



"Communist" (not really) governments have butchered the definitions of socialism and Marxism

According to Karl Marx, socialism is a revolutionary transitional period towards communism (the abolition of private property, money, and government). Marxism is the ideology that embodies the sociology,  theories, and solutions of Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels. 

Karl Marx offers many contestible and even fallacious arguments, but I do believe he was the best sociologist of the 19th century.


----------



## Onyx

Moonglow said:


> In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?



An inverted totalitarian Oligarchy, like what we have in the United States.

In the United States, we fool the population into believing we are living in a multi-party democracy where the people have power. In Vietnam, it is an openly one party state that claims to represent the revolution and the interests of the people.


----------



## Onyx

MisterBeale said:


> So you've never been to a farmer's market or a craft fair huh?
> 
> When local artisan's come from miles around to barter their wares?  It's the greatest place to be.  Every spring, summer and fall, down town, the local merchants bring all their wares down town, it is most excellent.  People bring what they have made and grown, people barter, trade and sell, they mutually agree on the best price, it is completely natural.
> 
> Folks have been doing it for hundreds of thousands of years.  Freedom is good, slavery is bad.



I love small scale equitable markets.

What I am not a fan of is the economy of power. Wealth is merely a currency to purchase power, and anti-humans seek to consolidate all the wealth, and therefore all the power.

Market anarchism combined with a cultural respect for direct action and voluntary association, can theoretically create a society that fairly awards individuals relative to their labor and achievements.


----------



## Onyx

saveliberty said:


> Anarchy is just an admission of laziness and failure.



Not really, no. 

It is just an admission that human beings are better off without power hierarchies.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> ...
> 
> Your [sic] all full of shit and drunk. And quit calling me a liberal. Im [sic] not a liberal.
> So, if what you say is true, what is you [sic] spin on the health of our country between the years of 1945-1970?...when regulations and consumer protections were in place?





Learn the language.


----------



## Onyx

MisterBeale said:


> Well, then, I guess the argument can be made, there are many kinds of capitalism, and the upshot is, it is a matter of semantics.



No, there actually is not.

If you do not fully respect the freedom to produce currency and own capital, then you are not a capitalist.



> One persons "socialism" is another person's "capitalism."  At this point, I think was are just bandying about with definitions.  If we don't define what we are talking about, then we can't have a meaningful conversation.



Everyone that claims to be a capitalist is a socialist to me. You know, besides market anarchists.

The valid definition of capitalism is "owning capital," as was the original definition.



> I thought we were talking about the free enterprise, the right to own land, negotiate prices, etc.  If you want to call that socialism, then it seems socialism and capitalism are the same thing.



Yeah, the only distinction today is based on semantics.


----------



## esthermoon

Onyx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An inverted totalitarian Oligarchy, like what we have in the United States.
> 
> In the United States, we fool the population into believing we are living in a multi-party democracy where the people have power. In Vietnam, it is an openly one party state that claims to represent the revolution and the interests of the people.
Click to expand...

That's true! 
I think Ho Chi Minh is turning in his grave (but only when nobody can see him )


----------



## Moonglow

Onyx said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anarchy is just an admission of laziness and failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, no.
> 
> It is just an admission that human beings are better off without power hierarchies.
Click to expand...

There was one society which threw off aristocratic rule, the ancient Greeks and there democratic polis, which ended with the rise of Alexander the Great...


----------



## saveliberty

Onyx said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anarchy is just an admission of laziness and failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, no.
> 
> It is just an admission that human beings are better off without power hierarchies.
Click to expand...




You're our court jester, never change please.


----------



## PurpleOwl

What are we replacing capitalism with, if not socialism or anarchism??


----------



## Onyx

Moonglow said:


> There was one society which threw off aristocratic rule, the ancient Greeks and there democratic polis, which ended with the rise of Alexander the Great...



Athenian democracy was a state, and therefore not anarchic. Republics just establish a system where the majority elects a ruler to control everybody. If you analyze the failings of that system, it was actually that the aristocracy and "idiocracy" rose up through the ranks by being slick and persuasive. The ruling class always develops within a state.

By the way, Alexander the Great was from Macedonia, not Athens. Athenian democracy ended because of war, which is a necessary struggle members of all ideologies must contend with.


----------



## Onyx

saveliberty said:


> You're our court jester, never change please.



Keep deflecting. Lord knows arguments are too difficult.


----------



## Onyx

esthermoon said:


> That's true!
> I think Ho Chi Minh is turning in his grave (but only when nobody can see him )



Ho Chi Minh established the inverted totalitarian one party state. The CPV manufactured cult of personality gives the illusion of legitimacy to this day.


----------



## Onyx

PurpleOwl said:


> What are we replacing capitalism with, if not socialism or anarchism??



Anarchism is a political solution, and not an economic solution persay.


----------



## esthermoon

PurpleOwl said:


> What are we replacing capitalism with, if not socialism or anarchism??


Is there any chance primitivism is the answer? 
It's a hard way I know 

Anarcho-primitivism - Wikipedia


----------



## anotherlife

The foundation of capitalism is the casino.  And money printing.  The foundation of socialism is genocide.  Two glorious options for humans to choose from. 

Interesting that both of them survive on one thing, and that is military fire power.  

Now, in the age of drones, untraceable, and delivering cluster bombs and nuclear warheads, we can forecast, that the future of society is global enslavement followed by cannibalism.


----------



## Onyx

esthermoon said:


> Is there any chance primitivism is the answer?
> It's a hard way I know
> 
> Anarcho-primitivism - Wikipedia



Want to hear the ultimate oxymoron? 

A anarcho-primitivist bomber


----------



## esthermoon

When I talked about primitivism I didn't think about Unabomber 
I read a book called "Future Primitive" by John Zerzan 
I thought he was some kind of "official" primitivist philosopher


----------



## GreenBean

PurpleOwl said:


> What are we replacing capitalism with, if not socialism or anarchism??


It doesn't really matter - it shant be replaced . A tinkle of capitalism and a squirt of socialism right in your face - did you feel the ruling class cum on you ?   Did you like it  - or would you prefer to be trickled down on ?  Socialism concentrates power in fewer hands - capitalism gives more opportunity to the proletariat - right now we have neither.....


----------



## Onyx

If only capitalism actually existed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Onyx said:


> If only capitalism actually existed.


Capitalism isn't the perfect system, but does allow "ANYONE" to use their God given gifts to the best of their abilities.  Tiger Woods, used his gifts to become a great golfer and when he turned away from God, he lost his gift and is now a 2nd rate player.  Whitney Houston used her gifts to become a great singer but she also turned away from God and eventually it killed her(had problems with her inner demons).  Daryl Strawberry was given the gift to be a great baseball player, but when he turned away from God and started doing crack cocaine, he was booted out of the baseball, and was invited back again.  He still had his great abilities, once again proved how great he was, and went back to drugs again.  He got booted from baseball too.  After the 2nd time of coming clean, he attempted 1 more try at baseball, wasn't as great as he started with, but could still be a major league player, but then went off and did drugs again.  He was never able to get back in baseball and is now a preacher.  All 3 of these people were of color, they didn't listen to liberals but achieved through hard work and God, greatness.  But Lucifer always promises the easy way out, but in then end Lucifer always gets your soul. 

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> Hillary, Obama and the Cult of Alinsky: "True revolutionaries do not flaunt their radicalism, Alinsky taught. They cut their hair, put on suits and* infiltrate the system from within*. Alinsky viewed revolution as a slow, patient process. The trick was to penetrate existing institutions such as churches, unions and political parties....   Many leftists view Hillary as a sell-out because she claims to hold moderate views on some issues. However, Hillary is simply following Alinsky’s counsel to do and say whatever it takes to gain power.
> *Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom — Lucifer.”  *


 There are 2 types of liberals.  1 is uninformed and misguided.  The other one is just plain EVIL, who will follow Lucifer to their own destruction.


----------



## American Horse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the good cutting tools were made by capitalism.
Click to expand...

That video is completely full of misleading misinformation and its content shouldn't be accepted by anyone who has the least understanding of the actual events of the financial crisis.

Where is The hyperinflation that was promised that was going to allow the bankers' global takeover?

This reminds me of the doomsday preachers of the last century who promised their followers of the second coming and the belief that they were the enlightened ones but when the promises never came to pass they fell in behind the next prophet of doom.

Heaven help us if we fall into the hands of people who take these beliefs seriously.

People should educate themselves.


----------



## anotherlife

American Horse said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windship said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that needs to be cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the good cutting tools were made by capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is completely full of misleading misinformation and its content shouldn't be accepted by anyone who has the least understanding of the actual events of the financial crisis.
> 
> Where is The hyperinflation that was promised that was going to allow the bankers' global takeover?
> 
> This reminds me of the doomsday preachers of the last century who promised their followers of the second coming and the belief that they were the enlightened ones but when the promises never came to pass they fell in behind the next prophet of doom.
> 
> Heaven help us if we fall into the hands of people who take these beliefs seriously.
> 
> People should educate themselves.
Click to expand...


We may not have hyper inflation, but we have the abolishment of bank secrecy, and proudly at that.  Equally bad.


----------



## MarathonMike

Windship said:


> There ARE no liberals...not in government. No, I WAS a dem but the dems AND the r's PUT me in the middle. I want Democracy. I want the balance we had in th 50's. Place that in any category you wish to.


Did we not have Capitalism in the 50s? What do you define as "balance"? You are all over the place. Define specifically what you mean.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Equality of outcomes for all !!!!   Lmfao


----------



## Weatherman2020

Windship said:


> ...that needs to be cut out.


List of nations where socialism worked:


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?
Click to expand...

Vietnam has become very capitalist.  I was just there last month and it's like free market on steroids.


----------



## esthermoon

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Capitalism is a cancer but the problem is I don't know what we could use to replace it
> Maybe some kind of mitigated socialism (socialism not marxism)
> 
> 
> 
> In Nam, what is the form of govt. there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vietnam has become very capitalist.  I was just there last month and it's like free market on steroids.
Click to expand...

Absolutely true. I don't even know why our country's name is Socialist Republic of Vietnam.
Nowadays this official name is utterly ridiculous


----------

